# MO tAckle Catologue - oooooooooo



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Just got mine through the post - oooooooogh - loads of stuff and more stuff !!! Stuff that you never even thought existed !!!! Its my bed time reading !!!!

Acutually its pretty good reference as well for some ideas on STUFF!


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Mo tackle have 2 pricings...one for punters who wander in...the other for subscribers-not too bad prices...their prices are always best on the specials/front page...
Mo have a outdoors warehouse next door...BCF have set up in Coffs too...
Just 6 1/2 hours up the road from Sydney,,,
Regards,
johnny


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

wopfish said:


> ideas on STUFF!


Ooh yeah ***, I hear ya! camping sections an' all!


johnny said:


> 2 pricings...one for punters who wander in...the other for subscribers


I notice that too Johnny, the gear turns up, look at the invoice, check the book...??? !!!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

hhrrrmmmmm seems i'll be going up to Fishing Tackle Australia (aka MO) on thursday.... anyone want anything? lol


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Use the Mo tackle newspaper as a reference for standard prices...then shop and bargain with your local tackle proprietor[eg Grafton is always cheaper]...but the range there in Coffs is unreal...a massive warehouse...Kerrie you may need a gps to find your way out!
For the city akffers-bargain these prices I reckon with anaconda and freddys too.
Regards,
johnny


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

So Johny your reckon to take the Mo Catologue to Anoconda to wrangle a deal ????


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Kerrie - just dont go in there with a credit card - could be dangerous !!!!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Mr G - we should all work out what we want from the catologue and then all go en masse to Anaconda - with one Mo Catologue between us and all demand our discounted prices. Surely 2000 AKFFers cant be wrong!!!


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Spot on Mista Woppie..play Anaconda and their mates 100 meters down Parramatta Road,Freddys...beat it by 10%...or ring Raymond Terrace Freddy's for any hot deal and ask for Geoff..Geoff can whisper in Freddy Sydney's ear too!
Regards,
johnny


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Great catalogue this issue, been perusing it, working out what I want to buy this year. Enough lures just reels, reels, reels.

Cheers


----------



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

how do you get one of these catalogues?

I have heard of them MO tackle,


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Any newsagent.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

You can also visit them online : http://www.motackle.com.au 8)

Great for bulk orders


----------

